# cockertiels and budgies



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

in the last 2 days we have lost 5 birds from our aviery and we r wonderin what the hell is going on. thing is there is nothing visable wrong with them they just seem to drop over night  :?


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aww shame, maybe they caught a bug?
ded sorry mate


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

soz to here that rob maybe you should get the rest checked out?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Coudn't be this bird flu could it, or maybe the change of weather as its gone really cold !


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

not the weather they out side all year and i snowed alot last year so they not affected byt the weather but yeah we bin thinkin bout bird flu


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

lol i had loads of birds when i was about 11 they lived in a outside aviery had them years , then one year i has a load die in afew days there was rat in there that had been killing them off , check to make sure there is no pests in there  i lived by loads of feilds at the time then wich is were the rat came from and killed mine


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sorry to hear of your loss Rob  my heart goes out to you as its not nice when our pets die.*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

no rats that wot i said no visable damage


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

hmm maybe a cat or some thing has been scareing them at night , shock maybe


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

might b but we have 7 cats so id of thought wed of lost a lot more by now and not so many in shch a small space of time


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to here about your loss rob hope you figure out whats wrong


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear rob 
id get them checked out mate if i were you just to be on the safe side, with that parrot coming into the country with bird flu and all.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sorry to hear that rob, knowing birds if theres no marks on them then it's probably a respitary thing which can spread in an aviary inviroment quite quickly, i would take one of the dead birds to vet to get it checked..


----------

